# Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Ich ANgel seit  oder 8 Jahren und 5 richtige fänge gemacht davon 1 gekeschert.3Forellen und 2 Aale(1Forelle gekesch.)Ich war also nicht wirklich erfolgreich und die anderen fangen um mich herum wie die beklopten!:cIn unseren vereinsgewässern wo am 9.6.07 Wertungsangeln ist gibt es viele schöne große Schleien.Meine Freunde fangen fast jedes mal eine bis ein paar große.Die größte hatte fast 5kg die anderen bei 3kg.:k
Wir verwenden die gleiche Montage (Grund:Blei in Wirbel mit Haken und Wurm)werfen nebennander aber meine Rute zieht nen kleinen Barsch raus und sie Aale und Schleien und Karpfen.Was soll ich machen?kann mir jemand ne gute Montage sagen.Wi ich es schaffe das der Köder mit Pose über dem Grund steht?Langsam verliere ich die Lust völlig am Angeln und wir ziehen zu dritt bis viert fast jede Woche los
aber so macht das keinen Spaß...:v


----------



## Angelkönig14 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Versuch mal ne Schlaufenmontage mit Futerkorb (wenn du weißt was das ist) mit 6-10er Haken, da entgehst du dann auch dem meisten Kleinzeug. Dann den Haken voll mit Maden und los gehts.. Bei mir klappt das super wenn du noch fragen hast hau rein....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

ich würde es mit dem waagler probieren da es die biss erkennung am schnellsten zeigt, wen du ihn aus lotest, machste ein  loht blei dran , nun wirfst du die stelle an wo du fischen willst und verställst so lange deinen stoper bis die pose nicht mehr unter geht(vom lotblei). nun machst du 3-5cm nach dem hacken ein kleines klemblei ran. kleiner tip mach dir  fertig futter an , zerschneide würmer , tuh lebende maden  rein und mais. das solter dir die schleien an platzt bringen und bei laune halten


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> Meine Freunde fangen fast jedes mal eine bis ein paar große.


Dann guck doch erstmal was Deine Freunde anders machen als Du.
Dann machs genauso - und es sollte klappen....


----------



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

erstmal danke für die antworten ich mache das heute Abend noch.
Ja hab hab schon geguckt sie machen das so wie ich ganz einfach:
Wirbel an die Hauptschnur und an den Wirbel ein Stehaufmänchen oder Birnenblei oder irgendein´Blei und einen Haken fertig.Ich werde nun mal die Waggler ausprobieren und dazu auf Grund mit anfüttern.Ich habe im moment nur Brassen Lockstoff geht das auch?Der ist meist ja würziger.


----------



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich habe 2 Teiche die nur 5m nebeneinander liegen zur Auswahl.
Einen großen und einen etwas kleineren.richtig klein sind beide nicht.Der große ist sehr tief und ich meine ohne Kraut.Der andere Flacher aber hat viel Kraut.Ist das Kraut nicht schlecht für die Waggler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Kraut ist für den Angler sowohl gut wie schlecht.
Gut, weil wos Kraut (und/oder andere Verstecke) gibt, sitzen auch immer Fische.

Schlecht, weil sich egal mit welcher Methode im Kraut schlecht angeln läßt, höchstens am Rand bzw. in Lücken.

Zudem kommt es einfach auch auf den Bestand in den Teichen an, unabhängig vom Kraut.


----------



## dramone (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

bist du raucher Flo?

wenn ja, dann versuch mal deine finger "zu neutralisieren"  in der erde oder im grass bevor du den köder in die finger nimmst...

selbiges soll auch für mückenspray, handcreme etc. gelten...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

ich würde in dem kleinen fischen mit dehr viel kraut  in den fress rinen oder löcher , oder mach dir doch mal die mühe und entraute etwas( wird der boden aufgewühlt und die fische werden neu girig). zu dem fütter ja kannst du probieren wen würmer maden mais drin sind hast du eigentlich alles drin was schleien und co  fressen


----------



## arno (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



dramone schrieb:


> bist du raucher Flo?
> 
> wenn ja, dann versuch mal deine finger "zu neutralisieren"  in der erde oder im grass bevor du den köder in die finger nimmst...


|uhoh:
Komisch, das bei mir die Fisch beißen!
Bei Millionen  anderen auch!


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



arno schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Komisch, das bei mir die Fisch beißen!
> Bei Millionen  anderen auch!



Es ist aber bekannt, dass das Nikotin eine Scheuchwirkung haben kann und habe schon oft gegen rauchende Kollegen wesentlich besser abgeschnitten (bin nichtraucher #6 )
Allerdings beeinträchtigt das Nikotin die Fische meist aber auch nicht sooo stark, dass absolut gar nix geht aber wie gesagt gegen rauchende Angelkollegen habe ich schon öfter besser abgeschnitten :q


----------



## arno (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



Cloud schrieb:


> Es ist aber bekannt, dass das Nikotin eine Scheuchwirkung haben kann und habe schon oft gegen rauchende Kollegen wesentlich besser abgeschnitten (bin nichtraucher #6 )
> Allerdings beeinträchtigt das Nikotin die Fische meist aber auch nicht sooo stark, dass absolut gar nix geht aber wie gesagt gegen rauchende Angelkollegen habe ich schon öfter besser abgeschnitten :q


Naja, das Thema ist schon alter als Methusalem!
Bei Aalen kann ich das noch nachvollziehen, aber sonst...!


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



arno schrieb:


> Naja, das Thema ist schon alter als Methusalem!
> Bei Aalen kann ich das noch nachvollziehen, aber sonst...!



Hatte auch gedacht, es geht hier größtenteils um Aale weil im ersten Post was davon steht aber dann hab ich wohl zu schnell gelesen :q.
Kenne es von Aalen halt nicht anders wegen ihrem feinen Geruchssinn, wobei kein Nikotin sicher den anderen Fischen auch lieber ist #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



dramone schrieb:


> bist du raucher Flo?
> 
> wenn ja, dann versuch mal deine finger "zu neutralisieren"  in der erde oder im grass bevor du den köder in die finger nimmst...
> 
> selbiges soll auch für mückenspray, handcreme etc. gelten...



Was für ein Quark 

Also ich fange genau so gut wenn  nicht besser als meine nichtraucher Kollegen. Ich habe einen Kollegen der raucht genau so wie ich und lustigerweise waren wir eide gestern Nacht sehr erfolgreich im Karpfenangeln. Paar Brassen waren auch bei. Er hat noch auf Wurm einen Aal gelandet. 

Wir haben beide in etwa gleich viel geruahct. Waren so 10 Zigaretten / Mann.

@TE
auf Grund: mach die eine Schlaufenmontage 
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/angeln-montagen/schlaufenmontage.gif
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm

mit Pose, immer 0,5 Gram mehr nehmen wie die Pose trägt.

Such Dir Angelbereiche aus wo nicht jeder meint 10 kg Futter reinkippen zu müssen. Krautbänke, ufernahes Gestrüpp im Wasser, Sandbänke sind ideal.

Angel nicht an einem Platz wo bereits 200 Monagen auf 10 Meter verteilt liegen. Fang an Dir Gedanken um die Gewässerbeschafenheit zu machen, kauf dir evtl ein Fachbuch über den Zielfisch bzw. gibt auch so Bücher wie Weißfisch usw. Mach Aufzeichnungen wann, wo und welche Thermischen Ursachen für Deinen Fang auschlaggebend waren.


----------



## Flo66 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich rauche nicht.Aber ich konnte beobachten das wenn man raucht der fang doch etwas nachlässt.Wir(meine Freunde)fingen ganz gut(außer ich)bis einer geraucht hat dann wars die ganze Nacht vorbei.
Aber die Wagglermontage wie genau sieht die aus?
Ich habe jetzt kurz vor den Haken(10cm) ein Schrottblei gemacht und den Waggler verstellbar.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

auf jeden Fall nicht aufgeben !!!!
der Erfolg wird sich mit Ausdauer auf jeden Fall irgendwann mal einstellen .... #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

ich fische immer mit der match rute mit waggler weil sie die längste rute zum fischen ist auf diese art , als 1  kommt der stoper auf die hauptschnurr wen du willst auch noch eine perle, als 2 kommt der waggler drauf   danach kommt wieder  perle stoper. nun der wirbel (wer will) und das vorfach. als nächstes   blei ich den waggler so aus das ich nur noch  die rote oder gelbe spitze sehe des wagglers  und fertig ist die montage


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Komme gerade vom Angeln und die Waggler geht nicht mit kurz übern Grund treiben er ist sehr Tief.Aber ich konnte bebachten das die Schlein bei einstetzen der Dämmerung rings um das Uufer im ganzen Teich ziehen.Und was für Kawensmänner!
Gibts da nen Trick die Köder so ignorierten sie


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

also wirklich tief musste ihnf amehree m einstellen
ich glaub ich mach da was falschi ch versuchs mal wie diu gesagt hast


----------



## fantazia (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich ANgel seit  oder 8 Jahren und 5 richtige fänge gemacht davon 1 gekeschert.3Forellen und 2 Aale(1Forelle gekesch.)Ich war also nicht wirklich erfolgreich und die anderen fangen um mich herum wie die beklopten!:cIn unseren vereinsgewässern wo am 9.6.07 Wertungsangeln ist gibt es viele schöne große Schleien.Meine Freunde fangen fast jedes mal eine bis ein paar große.Die größte hatte fast 5kg die anderen bei 3kg.:k
> Wir verwenden die gleiche Montage (Grund:Blei in Wirbel mit Haken und Wurm)werfen nebennander aber meine Rute zieht nen kleinen Barsch raus und sie Aale und Schleien und Karpfen.Was soll ich machen?kann mir jemand ne gute Montage sagen.Wi ich es schaffe das der Köder mit Pose über dem Grund steht?Langsam verliere ich die Lust völlig am Angeln und wir ziehen zu dritt bis viert fast jede Woche los
> aber so macht das keinen Spaß...:v


irgendwie nehm ich dir das nich ab.in 8 jahren so wenig gefangen?das geht doch garnich.vielleicht solltest du mal nen köder an den haken machen :q.


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich meine nennenswertes.Kleine Rotaugen,Barsche(in hülle und fülle) und am und zu mal ne kleine Schleie aber nichts großes immer nur kleine, seeeeeeeeeeeeehr kleine.Gestern beim Wettangeln wieder nur kleine Barsche.Ich glaub nicht mehr an nen Fisch.
Ps:die Aale waren gerade groß genug...


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> irgendwie nehm ich dir das nich ab.in 8 jahren so wenig gefangen?das geht doch garnich.vielleicht solltest du mal nen köder an den Haken machen :q.


Ich sag ja Pechangler


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

moin Angler Flo

niemals aufgeben und positiv an die sache ran gehen 
das fängt mit deinem namen an und hört mit deiner ausbeute auf.



gruß und positive gedanken  troutmaster


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

seit ich hier 2Tage im Anglerboard bin werrd ich wieder optimistischer.(dank eurer Hilfe)ich werd alle Montagen ausprobieren und jetzt konstant mit Anfüttermittel arbeiten aber wie genau setze ich das ein?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Zum Ausgangsproblem:

Irgendwas machst Du garantiert anders als die anderen. 
Möglichkeiten:
-Du wirfst zu kurz oder zu weit
-Dein Haken ist grösser oder kleiner oder stumpf oder sonstwie anders
-Dein Vorfach ist Länger oder Kürzer
-Dein Vorfach ist Dicker
-Dein Blei ist schwerer
-Deine Köder sind irgendwie verdorben
-Du hast irgendwas an den Fingern/Ködern was die Fische nicht mögen. Das kann sogar dein eigener Schweiss sein. Eimer Wasser mitnehmen, ne umweltfreundliche Seife und häufig Finger Waschen.
-An Deinem Angelplatz ist zuviel Radau - Ruhiger und möglichst wenig bewegen
-An Deinem Angelplatz ist irgendwas im Wasser

Manche Möglichkeiten kann man vermutlich Ausschliessen. Die anderen solltest Du bei Deinen Freunden mal genauer in Augenschein nehmen.
Oft ist es nur ne Kleinigkeit, die über den Fangerfolg entscheidet.

Noch was: Deine Ausgangsmontage halte ich insbesondere für Schleien für wenig geeignet.

Das Blei sollte da besser auf der Schnur gleiten können. Schleien spielen teilweise bis zu ner Halben Stunde mit dem Köder rum, bevor sie ihn fressen.
Also: Blei mit der Öse zuerst auf die schnur fädeln, dann eine kleine Perle und dann den Wirbel anknoten an den das Hakenvorfach kommt. Jetzt kann ein Fisch ungehindert an der Schnur ziehen.

Ich würd aber auf jeden Fall rausknobeln, worans liegt, bevor ich mit ganz anderen Montagen rumexperimentiere. Denn bei der bestehenden Montage hat man ja durch deine Kollegen schonmal die Bestätigung, dass sie erfolgreich ist. 

Wenn man jetzt auf z.B. ne Posenmontage wechselt weiss man erstmal gar nicht, ob die überhaupt funktioniert an dem Gewässer. Wenn ne Posenmontage besser wäre, als eine Grundmontage, würden u.a. Deine Freunde vermutlich damit angeln, oder? Daher geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass sie schlechter ist. Und Du Deinen Fangerfolg nur noch mehr in den Keller schraubst

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Angelkönig14 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Auf gut deutsch man kann mehr sachen falsch machen als es Fische auf der Welt gib ^^. Such dir einfach mal ne Montage aus die dir logisch erscheint und die du magst und vertrau einfach mal drauf auch wenns mal nicht klappt. Acht Jahre hingegen sind nartürlich schon hart... Nur ein Tipp noch, versuch mal herauszufinden wo die Kante oder irgendwelche erhöhungen sind da ist eigentlich nie so falsch.. 

mfg


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Also leise sind wir sonst würden die anderen ja  nichts fangen, die Köder hole ich imemr kurz bevor und wir nehmen meist alle aus einem Pot,das es das mit den Fingern ist kann natürlich sein das werde ich machen mit dem Händewaschen,ich war an vielen Angelplätzen und gewässern,Vorfach länger oder kürzer ich hab nen ganz normalen haken dran wie die anderen auch meist immer nen anderen haben meist 0,20,Hakengröße habe ich 6-8 manchmal auch 2(für nen Beifang Aal),mein Blei zu schwer ich hab steh auf mänchen wie die anderen auch versinke ist schon mal nicht aber du sagtest 





> Also: Blei mit der Öse zuerst auf die schnur fädeln, dann eine kleine Perle und dann den Wirbel anknoten an den das Hakenvorfach kommt. Jetzt kann ein Fisch ungehindert an der Schnur ziehen


wir ziehen die Schnur immer straf also wenn sie ihn berührt oder leicht dran zieht merken wir das denn die Klingel klingelt ja, die sehne ist immer auf Spannung kann es daran liegen?Soll ich es so machen das sie damit abziehen kann?
Vielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich denke,wenn ich es richtig interpretierte aus dem Zitat,das ich die Sehne nicht auf Spannung halten sollte.Auf Pose fangen sie auch ganz gut das ist eigentlich relativ ausgeglichen ich habe meist eigentlich nur auf Grund gestern einmal mit Pose aber da tut sich nichts in den Ergebnissen.Ich fange wie gesagt meist die kleinen.Ich werde mal versuchen mir eine Karte mit erhöungen und tiefen zu besorgen um die Schar und Fresskante zu finden.


----------



## Angelkönig14 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Wenn du nur auf Grund probleme hast könnte es sein das du zu oft auswirfst ... hab ich früher auch immer gemacht..


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Naja so oft werf ich jetzt nicht neu aus.Aber vileicht unbewusst ich werd sie mal drinne lassen auch wenn ichs noch so gern möchte aber oft hat man nen kleinen Barsch dran den man garnicht spürt aber was ist mit der Spannung der Sehne?


----------



## arno (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Also, jetzt im Sommer:
Wenn sich nach 5 Minuten nichts rührt, dann raus und den Futterkorb neu füllen , neuen Köder dran und wieder rein damit.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Hmm, also verstehe ich das so richtig: Deine Montage ist ein Laufblei auf der Schnur und als Bissanzeiger dient eine Glocke an der Rutenspitze. 
Dann solltest du an der Sensibilität deines Gerätes arbeiten. Besser als eine Glocke ist ein kleiner Einhängebissanzieger (Bobbin). Dadurch spürt der Fisch weniger Widerstand.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> Ich denke,wenn ich es richtig interpretierte aus dem Zitat,das ich die Sehne nicht auf Spannung halten sollte.



Jein. Die sollte schon gespannt sein, sonst erkennt man bisse schlecht, aber nicht zu sehr gespannt.

Kann es sein, dass Deine Rute in der Spitze etwas steifer ist, als die Ruten der anderen? Das das Ganze nichtmal nen kleinen Barsch anzeigt sagt jedenfalls, dass das ganze viel zu unsensibel ist.

Baus einfach mal im Garten auf, da wirst Du Feststellen, dass man schon ziemlich an dem Haken ziehen muss bis es Klingelt.

Der Fisch muss so wie Du's Beschrieben hast erstmal das Blei bewegen und dann an der Rutenspitze ziehen. Den Widerstand merken grössere und damit erfahrenere Fische sofort und sind weg.

Wie gesagt, montier das Blei erstmal Gleitend. Das bringt schonmal einiges.

Einwerfen, schnur straffen
Und jetzt Lässt Du die Glocke weg (die find ich eh fürchterlich), die Rute kommt auf 2 Ständer, und zwar Waagerecht. So, dass es möglichst keinen Winkel in der schnur gibt. Sprich die Schnur von der Rolle bis zum Blei möglichst eine Linie bildet. Den Rollenbügel aufmachen (Sonst kann die Rute ins Wasser gezogen werden) und nen Haselnussgrossen(muss man etwas probieren) flachen Stein auf die Spule legen. Darunter kommt eine alte Metall-Radkappe, nen Topfdeckel o.ä.

Wenn jetzt ein Fisch beisst, muss er nur den stein von der rollenspule ziehen, der dann auf den Topfdeckel scheppert. Das schafft normal auch nen Fingerlanger Barsch. Ist 10x Lauter als ne Glocke und weit weniger nervend. Dann kann der Fisch ungehindert die schnur von der Rolle ziehen. Da kann man dann jede Fischbewegung nachvollziehen.
Sowas ist ein sehr sensibler Aufbau, der auch für Schleien geeignet ist.

Alternativ zu dem Stein kann man auch einfach ein Gummiband vor die Rolle um die Rute legen, unter dass man die schnur klemmt. In Verbindung mit einem Ü-Ei Einhänger ist das auch sehr gut, macht dann gar keinen Lärm, ist aber super zu sehen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Flo66 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich habe eine die ist nicht richtig Steif aber nicht übersensibel ne Spinrute mit bis zu 80g Wurfgewicht das andere ne Karpfenrute (3,60m)die ist schon sensiber da hab ich jeden BArsch bemerkt.Die andere hatte immer ein Festes Bei ich werd das mal ausprobieren, alles davon vileicht ist das ja die ursache?
Danke dazu noch die Frage da war die Sache mit dem Geruch der Hände ich hab mal geguckt und da giebt es so ein Spray für den Köder.Geht das auch?Ist Kirschgeruch und die günstigste Alternative die andeen sind weit aus Teurer!


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

wie wäre es einfach mit Hände waschen? Das Wasser ausm See/Teich/Fluß reicht vollkommen. *Ohne Seife* einfach mit etwas Sand oder Schlamm abrubbeln. 

  Lass den Quatsch mit den Sprays, die Verwendung davon sollte gezielt geschehen und niemals direkt auf den Köder. Sondern auf den Futterkorb vor dem befüllen mit Futter. Tausende Spray Vorgänge sind für die Katz. Viel hilft nicht viel!

  Dein Gerät... Du nimmst allenernstes eine Spinnrute für das Angeln mit einem Futterkorb? Den Wiederstand merkt doch jeder Fisch und läst sofort los...  WP oder Feeder sonst sind alle Montagen fürn allerwertesten!

  [FONT=&quot]Die Karpfenrute ist das gleiche, außer Du angelst mit Pose.[/FONT]


----------



## Flo66 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

mit dem Futterkorb nicht.Ich denke es ist ne Spinnrute das steht da nicht da steht PROFILINE 40-80g WG ist 2,80m lang und ich fische mit 15g Steht auf Mänchen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Probier das doch erstmal aus, den unsensiblen Aufbau zu ändern. Denn ne 40-80G Rute ist mit sicherheit zu steif. wie auch die Karpfenrute.  Wahrscheinlich reicht das schon, um Duftende Hände kann man sich danach noch kümmern.

Ne unparfümierte Kernseife aus der Drogerie dürfte übrigens so bei 2€ liegen und fast ewig halten.
Ne gut abbaubare Flüssigseife aus dem Outdoorshop ist etwas Teurer.



> Du nimmst allenernstes eine Spinnrute für das Angeln mit einem Futterkorb? Den Wiederstand merkt doch jeder Fisch und läst sofort los... WP oder Feeder sonst sind alle Montagen fürn allerwertesten!


Wieso das? Früher hat man nur mit derartigen Ruten gefischt...
Und wenn ich hier mit Futterkorb am schnellfliessenden Fluss Barben fische, dann bleibt der Feederstecken auch zuhause und die Karpfenrute mit weil selbst ne 6oz Spitze zu sensibel ist und nen Müllsack an der Feeder auch echt kein spass...
Natürlich ist ne Spezielle Rute besser, aber ne ziemlich sensible Bissanzeige bekommt man doch auch so hin. (Wenn der See so ist, wie ich mir das Vorstelle würd ich vermutlich sowieso eher ne Schwingspitzenrute mitnehmen)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Flo66 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

also mit der Krpfen habe ich wie gesagt selbst kleinste Barsche bemerkt die hat 30-50gr WF und die andere ist nicht so sensibel ich hab ne Rute(Spinnrute?)bis 30g WG
die ist ser sensibe ich meine echt extrem die Spitze federt stark!


----------



## Angelkönig14 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

auf kurz oder lang würde ich dir trotzdem die feeder empfehlen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Mein Tip wird sich jetzt ein wenig komisch anhören, aber die die beste Methode ist: Viel Zeit investieren und viel Angeln gehen.
Was meinst Du wieviel Stunden ich schon über den Teich geschleppt bin und auch mal Stundenlang   (manchmal auch Tage) nichts gefangen habe.
Wer viel angelt fängt viel. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Flo66 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich ziehe fast jede Woche los, jeden Monat 1-4mal und wenn ich Ferien hab noch viel öfter.Ich werde mir meine eine Angel sensibler machen lassen bei gelegenheit.Wo ich sie her hab setzt er einen ne neue Spitze drauf


----------



## Flo66 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Aber ich hab ja noch mehr Ruten ich werde ne Sensiblere nehmen die hat auch mehr WG abe rist spürbar sensibler1


----------



## Flo66 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Und wie schaffe ich es das der Köder bei der Waggler über dem Boden schwebt?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Durch Loten.


----------



## Flo66 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ja hatte ich schon im Forum geshen trotzdem danke


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Danke euch allen aber ich höre auf mit Angeln.Komme vom Pokalangeln und wie immer:Ich hatte ne Plötze und 2Barsche die not hatten die Pose runter zu kriegen und um mich herum wurden mehrere Karpfen gefangen.Alle paar Minuten bei den Nachbarn neue Bissse und wirklich anders haben die es nicht gemacht auch der gleiche Köder. Fischte mit Waggler und  auf  Grund mit Mais=war nix Made=2Barsche Rotauge Bienenmade=ist immer sofort ausgelaufen Wurm nix
Das war´s ich höre auf Danke euch für die Hilfe.
Angeln ist ür mich Generel durch für die die mir Hilfe anboten im z.b. Fliegenfischen oder den großen Fischen im Tümpel.
euer Florian


----------



## hotte50 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Hallo Flo,

es ist deine Entscheidung, mit dem Angeln aufzuhören. Wenn ich deine Post so lese, frage ich mich, warum Du überhaupt zum Angeln gehst...??  Um Pokale zu gewinnen oder unter den besten Fängern zu sein ?

Um Leistungssport zu betreiben und die Vitrine voller Pokale zu haben, gibt es bestimmt bessere "Sportarten".

Um erfolgreich angeln zu lernen, sollte man zuallererst den Leistungsdruck beiseite legen. Übung macht den Meister....und wenn Du etwas lernen willst, dann schließe dich mal einem älteren, erfahrenen Angler an und lass erstmal die Finger vom Pokal Angeln. 

Geduld, Beobachten, Experimentieren und vor allem die Liebe zur Natur, gepaart mit einem ordentlichen Schuss Jagdtrieb sind Voraussetzung für ein erfolgreiches Anglerleben. Wobei jeder für sich den Begriff "Erfolg" selbst definieren muss.  Das links und rechts neben einem gefangen wird und man selber nur Sprotten aus dem Wasser zieht, passiert sicher jedem Angler immer wieder, ohne das er selber ein "Versager" ist. Das ist eben so, damit muss man Leben können. 

Mein Tipp: Finger weg von Angelei mit Leistungsdruck. Such dir Angelkumpels denen es ähnlich geht und schließt euch einem oder mehreren älteren Anglern (sowas gibt es sicher bei euch im Verein) an und geh die Sache in Ruhe und ohne Leistungsdruck an. Dann klappt's auch mit den Fischen #6


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Freu dich über den Barsch und die Plötzen! Immerhin hast du was gefangen und ich habe schon zahlreiche Angeltage erlebt, an denen ich nicht mal das gefangen habe. Wenn du beim Angeln bleiben willst, dann änder deine Einstellung und deinen Leistungsdruck, sonst machst du dir dein Hobby kaputt. Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen!
Wenn du Erolg haben möchtest, dann solttest du dir gute Literatur besorgen (dazu zählt auch das Anglerboard) , Angeln gehen und mit der Zeit wirst du auch was dickes fangen.


----------



## buk (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Du hast hier in den letzten Wochen gefühlte 1000Fragen gestellt und nach dem ersten kleinen Rückschlag streichst du die Segel?

Zum einem ist Angeln viel mehr als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und zum anderen gäbe es wohl keine Angler mehr, wenn
jeder deine Ausdauer hätte.

Befolge die Ratschläge, lass es ruhig angehen und irgendwann kommt der Fisch...

gruss


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Pokale,Platzierungen sind mir egal aber 17 Angeltouren und nur ein paar Barsche+ne Plötze ich bin nicht fürs Angel geschaffen.Ich habe noch 8 Wochen im Verein dann müsste ich wieder bezahlen fürs nächste viertel.
Der Vorsitzende nimmt mich noch mal mit und wenn ich was fang bleib ichso hatten ich es mit ihm eben abgemacht.Ich glaub nich dran


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> Zum einem ist Angeln viel mehr als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und zum anderen gäbe es wohl keine Angler mehr, wenn
> jeder deine Ausdauer hätte


 
8Jahre, 8Jahre


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> Mein Tipp: Finger weg von Angelei mit Leistungsdruck. Such dir Angelkumpels denen es ähnlich geht und schließt euch einem oder mehreren älteren Anglern (sowas gibt es sicher bei euch im Verein) an und geh die Sache in Ruhe und ohne Leistungsdruck an. Dann klappt's auch mit den Fischen #6


so habe ich eigentlich immer geangelt


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Komm Junge lass den Kopf nich hängen.
Ehrlich gesagt bei fast der hälfte aller Angeltouren von mir ahbe ich auch nicht toll gefangen.
Und bei Pokalen geht es mir auch immer sio. Die anderen fangen bloß ich bin der der nix fängt.
Das ist eben machmal so. Auch wenn du nun schon 8 Jahre am verzweifeln bist irgendwqnn wird deine Zeit schon kommen an der du dann mehr fängst als die anderen.#6#6#6

Dus schaffst das schon, da bin ich fest von überzeugt.#6#6#6


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich höre noch nich auf hab ich nur geschrieben weil ich gerade her kam und die Frustboile war^^.Diese 8 Wochen habe ich 5 davon volle Zeit zum Angeln die werde ich nutzen dann muss es klappen.Aber ohne Waggler.Ich mag Waggler nicht.


----------



## hotte50 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich glaub nich dran



und genau dieses negative Denken ist einer der großen Fehler, die ein Angler machen kann. Positives Denken ist hier angesagt....#6

Glaube an dich selber, bleib geduldig und üben, üben, üben....zudem gehört zu aller Praxis auch die Theorie.....also viel lesen.  Schau mal in den neuen Blinker, da steht so einiges drin zum fangen von Schleien. 

Denke positiv, glaube an dich selber, dann wird es auch bald klappen. Im übrigen ist jeder gefangene Fisch, mag er noch so klein sein, ein Erfolg.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich werde mir zum Sommer das gleiche Anfüttermehl wie meine Freund ekaufen.Das war von der gleichen Marke wie dieses M7.
Ich werde an die Stelle gehen wo sie waren.Und etwas versuche zu tun was ich seit ungefähr 6/7 Jahren nicht mehr tat.Positiv ans Angeln denken und nochwas
Bienenmaden müsssen die irgendwie ein bestimmtes Alter haben.Auf den Bildern sehen die anders als meine aus, dunkler und fester.Meine laufen sofort aus.Ich habe auch versucht die ganze rauf zu machen,nur halb,nur die dünne Haut, ungefähr mit 20 Maden.hr kricht eien doch immer wieder hoch, meine Angeln standen schon in der Garage, kein Platz für meine Karpfenangeln und meine Diabolo III.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

champions Choice die Marke, etws teurer aber.Und Meine Freunde fingen und fangen sehr gut indem sie das Steh auf Mänchen/Toroler Hölzchen einfach an den Wirbel mit dem Hakenvorfach machen.Und wie dick sollte das Vorfach für Karpfen sein?Dann binde ich mir selber welche, versuche es.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich nheme dazu immer 0,20er Geflochtene oder 0,28-30er Monofile.

Schön das du doch nicht mit dem Angeln aufhörst.#6#6#6
Find ich klasse das du dich nochmal dagegen entschieden hast.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich verzweifel nur langsam^^ und diese Futtersprialen.Wenn ich da dieses Champions Choice als Teig rauf mache, reicht das als Anfüttermittel?Richt sehr intensiv und ich glaube das haben andere auch nicht anders gemacht?
Mein Ziel für die Sommerferien:1 großen Fisch, Klodeckel,Schleie,Karpfen,Aal=wurscht.
Obwohl die Aale beiße ganz mieß in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



> Ich nheme dazu immer 0,20er Geflochtene oder 0,28-30er Monofile.


Spielt die dicke eine Rolle im bezug auf die fängigkeit?Werden die Fische Misstrauisch wenn sie das Hakenvorfach sehen, sehen sie das überhaupt?


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> champions Choice die Marke, etws teurer aber.Und Meine Freunde fingen und fangen sehr gut indem sie das Steh auf Mänchen/Toroler Hölzchen einfach an den Wirbel mit dem Hakenvorfach machen.Und wie dick sollte das Vorfach für Karpfen sein?Dann binde ich mir selber welche, versuche es.


Hey wenn deine Freunde fangen dann fisch doch mal mit denen und lass dir zeigen wie sie es machen, wenn sie es dir net zeigen  weist das es keinen echte Freunde sind!!!
Zu dem Futter ( egal welche Marke ) sag ich nur eins: mach um Himmelswillen keine Teig daraus!!!!!!!!!!! Das Futter sollte ( wenn du auf Grund fischt) so beschaffen sein, dass wenn du nen "ball" formst, dieser beim Aufprall auf das Wasser nicht oder nur ganz wenig zerbricht, sich aber auf Grund recht schnell auflöst.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

deine Schnurstärke ist ja ganz schön dick,reduziere mal die Stärke auf 0.25 oder weniger.Wie man eine Bremse an der Rolle benutzt setze ich mal voraus.
Das mit den gemeinsamen Angeln vorher ist auch nicht schlecht,such mal jemanden der freundlich ist und am Gewässer gut ist und frage ihn um Hilfe.Stelle deine Fragen so das er sich geschmeichelt fühlt,ein gestreicheltes Ego läßt ihn mehr verraten.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Wieso dick???
Wenn du mit ner Selcbsthak Montage auf Karpfen fischt ist das sogar noch relativ dünn.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Wieso dick???
Wenn du mit ner Selcbsthak Montage auf Karpfen fischt ist das sogar noch relativ dünn.


hallo eine .20mm geflochtene ist zu dünn??

ich fische mit ner 0,30-0,35 mono schnur und das reicht 

mit ner geflochtenen hast du null dehnung und wen du nicht gut drillen kannst verlierst du jeden 2 fisch


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Äh, es geht hier um die Vorfachstärke. Oder ahbe ich da was falsch verstanden|kopfkrat???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

er will wettfischen machen mais made u.s.w   ne  0,20mm hauptschnur  oder auch ne0,25mm ist okay für ihn was  für mich viel zu dick wäre mit der feeder .und  als vorfach würde ich 0,12-18 nehmen (dein vorfach muss immer dünner sein wie deine hauptschnur)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Achso|rolleyes, ich ahbe die ganze Zeit gedacht er will mit richtiger Karpfenrute, Rod-Pod usw. angeln.
Dann ist es natürlci klar :m.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Pech-Angler Flo@  mit dem waagler am besten kurtz übergrund fischen ca 2-5cm  must du auslohten am besten  pose ausbleien so das nur noch die spitze rausschaut.  zum auslohten  machste ein grosses glemblei dran so das die pose unter geht nun verstehlst du so lange deinen stoper mis die pose wieder hoch kommt  jetzt liegt er auf grund auf  entweder du fischt so  was ich auch gerne mache oder  du stellt den stoper noch 5cm höher.  jetzt must du nur noch deinen ausgeloteten platzt füttern  ich fütter immer so3-8 futterballen an den platzt. wen du jetzt regelmässig bisse beckomst kannst du nach fütter immer 1-2 futterballen  in der stunde  und mit der schleuder etwas dosen mais.

zu deiner spirale würde ich lieber futter körb nehmen 
dein futter darf keinen teig geben sondern soll sich am grund schnell auflössen als haken  würde ich sagen nen 10 mais made drauf.
nun wirfst du mit deinem futterkorb ohne köder 10-15 (mit futter immer) aus das du deinen platzt fütters. nun kannst jetzt den köder dran machen und  fischen


----------



## Felix 1969 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



dramone schrieb:


> bist du raucher Flo?
> 
> wenn ja, dann versuch mal deine finger "zu neutralisieren" in der erde oder im grass bevor du den köder in die finger nimmst...
> 
> selbiges soll auch für mückenspray, handcreme etc. gelten...


 

Stimmt,das hab ich mal gelesen.Auf "Boss" oder "Davidoff" Duftnote stehen die Fische ebenfalls nicht:q


Felix


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Pech-Angler Flo@  mit dem waagler am besten kurtz übergrund fischen ca 2-5cm  must du auslohten am besten  pose ausbleien so das nur noch die spitze rausschaut.  zum auslohten  machste ein grosses glemblei dran so das die pose unter geht nun verstehlst du so lange deinen stoper mis die pose wieder hoch kommt  jetzt liegt er auf grund auf  entweder du fischt so  was ich auch gerne mache oder  du stellt den stoper noch 5cm höher.  jetzt must du nur noch deinen ausgeloteten platzt füttern  ich fütter immer so3-8 futterballen an den platzt. wen du jetzt regelmässig bisse beckomst kannst du nach fütter immer 1-2 futterballen  in der stunde  und mit der schleuder etwas dosen mais.
> 
> zu deiner spirale würde ich lieber futter körb nehmen
> dein futter darf keinen teig geben sondern soll sich am grund schnell auflössen als haken  würde ich sagen nen 10 mais made drauf.
> nun wirfst du mit deinem futterkorb ohne köder 10-15 (mit futter immer) aus das du deinen platzt fütters. nun kannst jetzt den köder dran machen und  fischen



10-15 mal erscheintr mir sehr viel|kopfkrat. Man will die Fische ja nicht überfüttern. Aber das ist immer "Geschmackssache".
Ich mache es so das Ich am Anfang 7 mal ohne Vorfach mit einem sehr großen unbeschwertem Futterkorb einwerfe. 
Dann amche ich das Vorfach+Haken und Köder darn. Bekomme ich regelmässig Bisse dannw echsle ich auf einen kleineren Korb mit Bleibeschwerung um immer noch die Stelle zu erreichen.

Was das mit dem waggler angeht kann ich mich Ronnywalter zu 100% anschließen#6#6#6.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

du musst erst mal  die fische an den platzt  bringen denke kaum das er grosse futter körbe hat, warum überfüttern|kopfkrat, das futter löst sich auf  und soll fische nur locken und nicht sätigen. musst ja keine 1okg mais in dein futter rein hauen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Tust du keine Partikel in dein Futetr, oder Maden , Würmer usw.???

Nunja. ich denke das 7 Große futetrkörbe das glecieh sind wie 15 kleine. habe es jetzt mal ungefähr nachgerechnet.
Ein großer Korb ohne Bleibeschwerung mit Futter wiegt ca. 60-70 Gr. In einen klein passen ca. 30 Gr. Wenn man dann 15 mal mit dem kleinen. wirft hat man dann ca. 450 Gr. am Platz und mit dem anderen d.h. 7X60/70 hat man dann 420-490 Gr. aa platzt. Von daher ist es im rinzip gleich.#6#6#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

auf  8 kg futter kommen  1-1/12 l maden und  2-3 dosen mais rein .
fütter immer erst ohne zu gabe von mais und maden  und 1-2 dosen mais fütere ich nur für die waggler rute


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Nun ja,  fängst du den so besser????
Ich meine würde mich mal interessieren. Kann ja sein das man ohne Köderzugabe noch besser fängt da sich die Fische nur auf den einen Köder stürzen und nicht auf die anderen???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

fische so seit  mehr als  10 jahren auf wettfischen  und  konnte immer erfolge im verein aufweisen, gut das futter spielt eine grosse rolle.   du must ja die fische am platzt halten können (köder) nur darf es nicht zu viel sein sonst sätigst du die fische  kommt auf die fisch dichte grösse des see an und die jahres zeit..

wen ich auf karpfen fische dan fütter  ich pro tag ca 10kg hartmais und ca 2-4kg baits  an  ist aber auch wieder gewässer  abhängig. an dem see woch ich jetzt fische rechen pro rute 15 murmel sonst geht nix


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Na, dann werd eich wohl mal ein Vergleich fischen machen!!!
Habe ja zwei super Feederruten und dann werde ich mals chauen. Einmal billig Futter mit Ködern und einmal teures Futter ohne Köder mal sehen wo ich mehr Bisse bekomme.
Vorausgesetzt das Wetter wird besser.

Also ich tippe mal auf das Futter mit Ködern aber wir werdne sehn.
Ergebnis wird natürlich hierein gepostet.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

das bring dir nix  wen dan müsst ihr mehre sein in einem kleinem radius  wo fischen  wen du aleine am see bist da beist eh immer was.  ich  fische immer königsfischen  so und  da sind immer so um die 100 läute und mehr da kannst du  sagen das dein futter was ist  wen du konnstan über die jahre fängst


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Nun gut, man kann es ja trotzdem mal versuchen.#6


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Meine Freunde machen es eigentlich so wie ich es auch gemacht habe bis ihr mir davon abgeraten habt.Das Blei in den Wirbel einhaken.Das es fest ist und nicht laufen kann.
Nu hatte ich einen Stopper mit Perle aufgefeldet dann das Blei und dann noch ein Stopper.Zwischen dem 2Stopper und dem Wirbel waren 20cm platz damit der Fisch keinen wiederstand spürt, weitere 20cm-30cm konnte das Blei laufen.
hm Waggler?Ich fische ausgesprochen ungerne dort mit Waggler weil ich die Pose auslote, steht wie ne 1.Hol ein=kleiner Barsch=kleine Erfolg, werfe erneut die gleiche stelle an.Und sie steht nicht mehr weil man ja nicht immer Punkt genau an die gleiche werfen kann.Der Boden hat sehr viele kleine höhrn und tiefen die Ausreichen den Waggler unter Wasser zu ziehen oder das er sich hinlegt.Meine Freunde sagen mit Mias nur auf Pose im freien Wasser.Mit etwas anderen hatte ich keinen Erfollg.Und mein Futtermehl war sehr klumpig und sank wohl als Klumpen auf den Grund.

Ps:Ich will morgen wieder los.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Fische ohne Stopper  an deiner Grundmontage so kann der fisch beisen wie er will ohne wieder stand zu haben.

zum Waggler  merk dir die stelle  die wo du befischt (schaten auf dem wasser) bäume , stromasten, u.s.w.  Fische nur mit dieser angel art auf brassen, du brauchst etwas zeit  und geduld. und das finde ich hast du nicht . Geh ans wasser  und lerne dein gewässer kennen und irgend wan wirst du auf dauer erfolg haben was bringt es dir  wen dir 100 Leute es sagen aber es nicht umsetzen kannst.

Ich hab auch nicht gleich am anfang meiner Jugend fische gefangen immer nur rotaugen brassen aber mit der zeit wird das.

Ich bin dieses jahr auch  in nen neuen Verein gekommen mit richtig guten Seen  jetzt befische ich  einen der seen  intensiv  15 nächte und tage und konnte keinen fisch  verbuchen  aber irgend wan Fange ich dort ein. es gibt halt mal sehr schwere seen aber  diese must du kennen lernen  das haben deine freunde glaube  ich dir voraus ferbringe sehr viel zeit am wasser und probiere  neue plätze  aus und irgend wan fängst du genau so wen nicht noch besser


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Fische ohne Stopper  an deiner Grundmontage so kann der fisch beisen wie er will ohne wieder stand zu haben.
> 
> zum Waggler  merk dir die stelle  die wo du befischt (schaten auf dem wasser) bäume , stromasten, u.s.w.  Fische nur mit dieser angel art auf brassen, du brauchst etwas zeit  und geduld. und das finde ich hast du nicht . Geh ans wasser  und lerne dein gewässer kennen und irgend wan wirst du auf dauer erfolg haben was bringt es dir  wen dir 100 Leute es sagen aber es nicht umsetzen kannst.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:. Das war bei mir am Anfang genauso. ich habe auch wahllos stellen angeworfen und habe gehofft das ein Fisch beisst. Aber wenn du dir mal Zeit nimmst und mal für 2 Stunden an den See ohne Ruten gehst und es einafch nur beobachtest dann wirst du mit der Zeit das Gewässer kennen lernen und damit auch die Fische. 
Oft reicht es auch aus du nimmst ein Fenglas vor dem Angeln mit und suchst dann den see ab. Wo sind Blasen an der Oberfläche, sieht man irgendo sich sonnende Fische????
Wenn du dein Gewässer kennst dann frängst du auch garantiert:m:m:m.


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ich war vorher im Verein und ungeduldig bin ich ,gut beobachtet.Ich fahr morgen al hin und beobachte.Am Tag war ich selten da.

Ich habe von meinem Freund(Paddy)gehört hinten an einer Ecke wären viele Raubfische deswegen wären dort keine bis kaum Friedfische auf die ich es abgesehen habe.
Es ist eine kleine Bucht mit an eineem Ufer Rohrkolben, die eigentlich ja geeignet sein sollten.
Aber wiederspricht es sich nicht das da denn keine Friedfische sein sollen?Wären sie nicht da wären dort ja auch eine Raubfische,oder?
Werde


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

...morgen mit der Stippe und,wenn ich es finde, mit dem Fernglas mal auf Fischsuche gehen.


----------



## versuchsangler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Du angelst seit deinem 8 Lebensjahr am selben Teich ohne wirklich etwas zu fangen.#r
Wenn deinen Kollegen etwas an dir als Angelkamerad gelegen wäre hätten sie doch schon längst mal sagen müssen " der nächste Biss ist deine" so mach ich das jedenfalls bevor einer völlig verzweifelt.
Und in *der* Situation war ich auch schon.

Natürlich immer die Frage wie gross sind "grosse "Fische.

Ich freu mich über fast jeden gefangenen.

Wenn garnichts geht ,neues Gewässer.Beim erstenmal am neuen See beissts meist recht gut.Woran es liegt, ich weiß es nicht?


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Ne nicht am gleichenTeich/See seit 8Jahren, seit letztem Hochsommer an dem jetzigen Gewässer vorher in Tümpel und Teich und zweitweilig am Seekamper See.
Die Methode von meinen Angelfreunden hab ich mir abgeguckt 
haben eigentlich gleich geangelt eben mit festem Blei.Sie helfen mir auch wir sind eigentlich seit dem ich denken kann zusammen ins Wasser gefallen.Aber ich Angel nu den SOmmer mit euren Tips ihre ziehen nicht richtig.


----------



## Flo66 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Soh ein kleiner Triumph.Ich habe einen kleinen Karpfen gefanen und unzählige Barsche.Nu der Triumph=Karpfen und ich habe jeden kleinen Barsch erkannt nu hab ich die Montage auch richtig verstanden!
Aber ein paar mal klingelte es ganz stark das hab ich öfter 2 mal und die Angel bewegt sich richtig nicht wie bei Barschen und dann Hau ich an und Sense is garnischt.
Und wenn ich warte kommt oft garnichts mehr,oft!
Das habe ich bei jedem Angelausflug, es wird stark gezogern und ist garnchts.Vileichgt haue ich falsch an.


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

wieso klingelt es bei dir, hast ne aalglocke dran???
also das mit den "starken" bissen, das die spitze schön wackelt aber nix dran ist ist bei mir auch grad programm. es sind hier oft kleinfische am werk die deinen köder nicht richtig packen, außerdem schieb ich es grad noch auf das wetter das die fische schlechter bzw, vorsichtiger beißen.wenn du viel kleinzeug fangen willst ( rotaugen, brassen, ....) kannst du mal versuchen mit der hakengröße runter zu gehen auf 14er oder 16er und mal nur eine made ranhängen.


----------



## Flo66 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Brassen Schleie so die Region.Aber Das war bei mir schon immer so mit den bissen wann muss ich denn Anhauen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

beim 2ten Zupfer spätestens, danach spuckt er den Köder aus weil er den Braten riecht.


----------



## AalNils (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Es gab noch keinen Brassen bei mir, der sich nicht festgebissen hat... 

Ich wuenschte du haettest Recht, Denni_Lo.. 

BrassenNils


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

|bigeyes

scheinbar habe ich hier eine ganz andere Sorte von Fisch... Die hauen bei mir immer so schnell ab #d


----------



## AalNils (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Pechangler Bitte!*

Hmmm, unsere Vereinsmitglieder haetten bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ich 5 Tonnen unserer Killerbrassen nach Leverkusen importiere...


----------

